# 1996 Jeep Cherokee 4.0L Engine Number format.



## 72479454 (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently bought this well looked after 1996 Jeep Cherokee 4.0L with very low kilometers - 95000km to be exact and in this case also paying a premium price. Since spending some time going through the vehicle I've discovered that the engine number was tampered with. I've attached pictures of the engine number / and a sticker found on the valve-cover. Anyone with information on what the format should be for the engine number please assist. In this case the number that now corresponds with the VIN was stamped on after the fact. The original number as seen on the attached picture cannot be clearly read!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi 72479454


The vehicle may have been recovered by police and a new serial number could have been assigned to it. If you have doubts about the car's history, contact the license bureau or the D.O.T and find out if the car's I.D has been altered.

Good Luck!


----------



## 72479454 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Octaneman - I appreciate your advice!


----------

